

Ask HN:  "Invisible" Internet presence – technologically feasible?  - christianbryant

I&#x27;ve read dozens of papers on how to &quot;anonymously&quot; connect to the Internet, and be &quot;invisible&quot;.  However, each has fallen short of the idea of a truly invisible presence by offering examples of well-placed network lies as the cloak of invisibility, rather than by pure virtue of being a specific type of (as-yet-undefined) technology, then being unseen and untraceable as a connected net (non)presence.  In other words, Tor shouldn&#x27;t even enter the conversation proceeding the question, or even Summary-Invisible Networking (SIN).<p>So is true network invisibility possible?  How do you bypass handshakes, or get information without actually asking for it?  Where in the OSI model can one modify&#x2F;hack&#x2F;make a new way of interaction that is no longer visible, traceable; has no footprint?  From the Application layer, Presentation layer, Session layer, Transport layer, to the (especially) Network layer and Data link layer, and finally the Physical layer - what would be required to create an &quot;invisible node&quot;?
======
chewxy
Check out Dovetail:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1405.0351](http://arxiv.org/abs/1405.0351)

~~~
christianbryant
Thank you. I will read the paper tonight. How did you come to hear of this?
The Dovetail path is fascinating.

~~~
chewxy
I keep an ear to the ground on these things.

------
quickmesh
not what "you" want but others can look at mesh nets
[http://qmp.cat/](http://qmp.cat/)

